

Why Android Will Always Be Laggier Than IOS - anovio
http://www.cultofmac.com/133624/why-android-will-always-be-laggier-than-ios/

======
on_and_off
"because the UI elements weren’t hardware accelerated until Honeycomb" That's
a common misconception. Android has been using hardware acceleration since
before 1.0. There have been more and more HA-backed new APIs with each
releases or so but it has been here from the start. Also, things are not so
simple that 'activate hardware acceleration' is the gold solution that solves
drawing. In truth, many things can go wrong in the time between 2 frames.

------
gjvc
never say never. for example, (and somewhat analogously), remember the change
beetween NT 3.5 and 4.0 to move graphics from the Win32 subsystem into the
executive, with the resulting performance improvement.

------
PhantomGremlin
Article is from 2011.

